# Sewing Machine



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

I have purchased a sewing machine. Exciting! If any of you sewers have any tips for me, please let me know. Also, is there a list of things I will need to sew. I am taking a sewing class in a few weeks so I'm sure the instructor will have tips, too.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

If you have small children/grandchildren there are bunches of patterns out there. If you want to start with something simple pillow tops are a great way to start out. Place mats are great also. So many things to make! Have fun deciding what you want to do!


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

First by the best scissors you can afford, try them in your hands as they are all not generic size.Do not allow anyone to use your sewing scissors for anything!!Put a little paddle look to hold the handles shut.
You will need good quality thread NOT the dollar store stuff.I tried to save a few bucks and all it did was fray,split and jam up the machine.
If you have taken the machine out to have a look at it then go throught the operators amnual to get familiar with the sewing machines terms, like "throat plate" "bobbin" bobbin winder" , thread cutter. where is the reverse feature?stitch length choice.
All this will save time and you will be able to breeze through your first couple of lesson as you will have already used your manual to identify parts from the user manual.
If you have questions write them down to take with you to your class. :-D


----------



## Stardust (Dec 1, 2013)

grandmasheryl said:


> First by the best scissors you can afford, try them in your hands as they are all not generic size.Do not allow anyone to use your sewing scissors for anything!!Put a little paddle look to hold the handles shut.
> You will need good quality thread NOT the dollar store sturf.I tried to save a few bucks and all it did was fray,split and jam up the machine.
> If you have taken the machine out to have a look at it then go throught the operators amnual to get familiar with the sewing machines terms, like "throat plate" "bobbin" bobbin winder" , thread cutter. where is the reverse feature?stitch length choice.
> All this will save time and you will be able to breeze through your first couple of lesson as you will have already used your manual to identify parts from the user manual.
> If you have questions write them down to take with you to your class. :-D


Excellent advice. Do this.


----------



## grannyfabulous4 (Apr 3, 2012)

My favorite scissors are Gingher! Expensive, but worth it. JoAnn's carries them and with a 40 or 50 per cent off coupon, not bad. I agree with grandmasheryl!!!


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

Perfect advice from GrandmaSheryl. 

The only thing I would add is to learn how to thread your machine (bobbin too). Every project you begin will start with that, so best to know what you are doing. 

Get some scrap fabric and practice with it. Nice and slow, mind your fingers. You will be amazed at how much faster you can complete projects compared with knitting. :lol: Oh wait, that's me! 

Enjoy!


----------



## Moira Odwyer (Aug 24, 2012)

When you thread the needle wax the thread with a candle and it will go right in every time happy sewing.


----------



## Moira Odwyer (Aug 24, 2012)

When you thread the needle wax the thread with a candle and it will go right in every time happy sewing.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Good for you! I have been sewing since I was 6 - here is a link to help you get familiar handling your machine. You can print the pages and sew on the paper. Many fabric and quilt shops have classes- even our local yarn shop stocks one type of fabric and teaches beginner sewing. 
Have fun and enjoy your creativity.
http://so-sew-easy.com/sewing-machine-practice-sheets/


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

I have been sewing since I was a teenager. I place a strip of tape 1/2 inch from the right of the needle on the needle plate. It makes a handy guide when sewing long seams, keep the edge of the fabric lined up to the tape edge as you sew and your seams will be even. 
Dont sew too fast, or you will end up with a needle in your thumb!
I make pillows and bags with my machine, hemming is easy and repairs are done in a flash!
Have fun!


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

The importance of sewing a STRAIGHT seam cannot be overstated. To test yourself, take a sheet of notebook or graph paper and sew on the lines without threading the machine. The needle holes will tell the truth. After paper sewing, it is a good idea to blow out the machine stitching area with canned air, bobbin case included, to remove any paper debris. 

If you need practice sewing straight, just take some scrap cloth, three or four layers work best, and sew line after line of stitches until they are appearing in straight rows.

Nothing betrays a novice or careless seamstress quicker to the trained observer than a crooked seam.

If your machine has decorative stitches, it is also a good idea to make a sample for future reference. My sampler is a section of tripled solid-color fabric, about 8"x10", on which I ran one length of each decorative stitch. At the base of each stitching line, I wrote the name/number of the stitch with permanent marker. Now I can see exactly what a particular stitch will look like and choose which one to use from my sampler. If you have a choice of width of stitch for the decorative applications, also record the stitch width you use for the sampler rows.

EDIT: Those practice sheets mentioned in the above post would be great for the beginner. If my Home Ec teacher had found those, I would have been stitching stars until I learned that you turn the project with the needle DOWN at each point.
In practice, any time you make a sharp turn, leave the needle down in the project as you make the turn.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

Buy yourself an invisible fabric marker pen, measure out your seam width and draw a line and practice sewing straight lines, eventually you will learn to gauge by eye. Tack everything together don't rely on pins, again with experience you can just rely on pinning. When you get to making garments "pressing makes all the difference". Press every seam 3 times. First press, flat to press the stitches into the fabric. Second open up the seam and press on the inside and third press on the outside. When you can afford it buy an over locker. Good luck.


----------



## sewlee (Feb 18, 2011)

SouthernGirl said:


> I have purchased a sewing machine. Exciting! If any of you sewers have any tips for me, please let me know. Also, is there a list of things I will need to sew. I am taking a sewing class in a few weeks so I'm sure the instructor will have tips, too.


Sewing is a separate and complete universe of its own with tools, materials and techniques.
Get familiar with a good sewing supply company for info and inspiration. I like http://www.nancysnotions.com. Nancy is an outstanding leader in spreading the art of sewing.
She also has a free home catalog of supplies,tools, instructional videos, etc.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Gingher is a very good pair of scissors. That is one of the pairs that I have. Find something you really want to make. Practice making straight seams, they do have a guide that can help with this. Also practice going around corners. An easy apron pattern is always a good start. I am going to start teaching my 9 yr. great GD to sew. She is ready, if she is interested. YOU will love sewing.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

I am so impressed with all the quick replies to my question. And I appreciate all of them. My only concern is how will I knit and sew both. I don't have enough time to do all the knitting I want to do. The other day I was at Joann's to purchase yarn and I got lost in the fabric department. It was such a wonderful experience looking at all the fabric.

Thanks again for all of this information.


----------



## apette (Mar 15, 2012)

All great advice. In addition to buying great scissors, buy lots of bobbins (a case to store them is good too), pins with heads on them that you can actually see and a needle threader if your machine doesn't have a built in one. Most importantly, have fun.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

SouthernGirl said:


> I am so impressed with all the quick replies to my question. And I appreciate all of them. My only concern is how will I knit and sew both. I don't have enough time to do all the knitting I want to do. The other day I was at Joann's to purchase yarn and I got lost in the fabric department. It was such a wonderful experience looking at all the fabric.
> 
> Thanks again for all of this information.


Oh no she is getting addicted... Hurry she needs the fabric doctor... Practice like every one said just look at you machine read the manual. Play with it. Learn needle sizes and what # goes with what fabric. What do you plan on making. Clothes quilts or home decor. I'm sure you will make lots of different things. For your first practice make a pillow case for a form you will get your measurements and sewing practice. Use those coupons at Joann's I'm heading there today with all my 50% off.


----------



## jdsanford5 (Jul 5, 2012)

Lots of luck with your new machine. Have been sewing since grammar school - way back when they used to have sewing classes in grammar school ;-) Enjoying reading all of the great advice from everyone - have to agree a good pair of scissors for fabric only is essential, as well as getting to know your machine and practicing. Even learned something new myself reading Peggy's comments - don't know why I never thought of using canned air to clean out bobbin case area....so thanks ;-) And most importantly - have fun!


----------



## CALLI (Jun 23, 2013)

Christine 47 said the magic phrase. Sew and press, sew and press for a professional finish.
My mother taught needlecraft in school and she constantly repeated, sew and press.
Some body mentioned waxing the thread on order to thread the needle easily. Newer machines have an automatic threading system but something I read not too long ago which makes perfect sense is wetting the thread with saliva, never knew why this worked every time, apparently it is the proteins in the saliva that stiffen the thread. Who knew this? someone did some studies comparing different solutions!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

The one thing I always do before sewing anything is to do a test swatch.. this will make sure all your tensions are right so your stitches will be even. Of course I am talking about the dinosaur age of machines and these new ones might not have these issues.. 

I was wondering the same thing.. how do I do both??? So I decided that during the day I will machine sew. During the evening when the family is watching tv or after hubby goes to bed I will knit.. its my quiet time hobby


----------



## calmlake (May 16, 2011)

Hi Southern Girl, 

Glad for you. Knit when it's time for your feet up, and with family, too.
Keep your machine threaded with a neutral shade like medium grey, useful for repairing a seam in a hurry.

With tongue in cheek here goes.
Be selfish with your scissors (family doesn't sew and they don't need them), thread cutter (not for fishing line), tailor's chalk (not for sidewalk hopscotch), screwdrivers (not for fixing something under the dash)and button box (buttons are needed at the last minute, it seems). Hugs. :thumbup:


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

grannyfabulous4 said:


> My favorite scissors are Gingher! Expensive, but worth it. JoAnn's carries them and with a 40 or 50 per cent off coupon, not bad. I agree with grandmasheryl!!!


You are 150% right and these scissors last forever. I would add - Do NOT underestimate the need for good scissors.


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

jdsanford5 said:


> Lots of luck with your new machine. Have been sewing since grammar school - way back when they used to have sewing classes in grammar school ;-) Enjoying reading all of the great advice from everyone - have to agree a good pair of scissors for fabric only is essential, as well as getting to know your machine and practicing. Even learned something new myself reading Peggy's comments - don't know why I never thought of using canned air to clean out bobbin case area....so thanks ;-) And most importantly - have fun!


Not trying to start a debate here, just a caution. My sewing machine dealer told me that canned air can damage machine parts if used incorrectly. I don't trust myself to use it perfectly so I don't use it at all.


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

You have received excellent advice here. I think it bears repeating to get to know your machine. Especially before attempting anything complicated or anything that you are uneasy about. Success as a beginner will spur you on and before long you'll be confident enough to try anything. But if you try to move too fast you might want to just give it all up. Sewing isn't hard. Like anything, it's a learning process. Like the old sayings - you've got to crawl before you can walk - you've got to walk before you can run. Best of luck. Always love to see someone taking up sewing.


----------



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

Lots of good advice here. I agree, get the best scissors you can afford, let no one else use them, under threat of death! Only use them for fabric, no paper. 

Also I highly agree on the good thread. Cheap thread will fill your machine with lint, breaks easily and will just frustrate you. 

Another must have in my opinion is good machine needles. No cheap needles. I use only Schmetz or Klasse. Change you needle often. I have seen people come to classes with their needle worn down nearly to the eye and then wonder why their machine is acting up. Clean you machine often, I clean and oil mine after every sewing session. I have a 22 year old machine and it still functions just like it did the day I got it. 

Enjoy and have fun learning.


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

grandmasheryl said:


> First by the best scissors you can afford, try them in your hands as they are all not generic size.Do not allow anyone to use your sewing scissors for anything!!Put a little paddle look to hold the handles shut.
> You will need good quality thread NOT the dollar store stuff.I tried to save a few bucks and all it did was fray,split and jam up the machine.
> If you have taken the machine out to have a look at it then go throught the operators amnual to get familiar with the sewing machines terms, like "throat plate" "bobbin" bobbin winder" , thread cutter. where is the reverse feature?stitch length choice.
> All this will save time and you will be able to breeze through your first couple of lesson as you will have already used your manual to identify parts from the user manual.
> If you have questions write them down to take with you to your class. :-D


It is not always easy to find good thread in the color you want. Mettler is good thread and the only brand I can think of right now. Gutterman used to be exellent but then the factory relocated or was sold to Mexico and quality went right out the window. Coats and Clark is NOT good thread. Having said that, I can also tell you that most of my thread is Coats & Clark because it's readily available in a wide range of colors. I did learn this a few years ago from a friend who had an window treatment business. They primarily use 3 shades of grey thread for all their sewing = light, medium, medium dark and also black and white. You will find that the grey tones work really well, especially on multicolored fabric. If you do this, you can stock good thread in these basic 5 shades and you'll use it most of the time. When you need thread that matches, for hems and top stitching, you can use the lesser quality thread.


----------



## kcduffer (Jan 29, 2013)

I would like to add a thought about learningto sew straiht lines. The importance of this cannot be overstated. However, you should also practice sewing curves evenly. I volunteer at a sewing center at an inner city mission where we help the clients do everything from repairing garments that I would throw away to learning how to sew new things. It has been my experience that most of them quickly learn to sew straight lines, but sewing curves takes a lot longer and more patience. 

Enjoy your new toy. I love mine and find time to do both.


----------



## IslandTime (Apr 20, 2012)

Casey47 said:


> It is not always easy to find good thread in the color you want. Mettler is good thread and the only brand I can think of right now. Gutterman used to be exellent but then the factory relocated or was sold to Mexico and quality went right out the window. Coats and Clark is NOT good thread. Having said that, I can also tell you that most of my thread is Coats & Clark because it's readily available in a wide range of colors. I did learn this a few years ago from a friend who had an window treatment business. They primarily use 3 shades of grey thread for all their sewing = light, medium, medium dark and also black and white. You will find that the grey tones work really well, especially on multicolored fabric. If you do this, you can stock good thread in these basic 5 shades and you'll use it most of the time. When you need thread that matches, for hems and top stitching, you can use the lesser quality thread.


Now that's really interestingthanks for the great tip!


----------



## pinsandneedles (Jan 31, 2012)

sewlee said:


> Sewing is a separate and complete universe of its own with tools, materials and techniques.
> Get familiar with a good sewing supply company for info and inspiration. I like http://www.nancysnotions.com. Nancy is an outstanding leader in spreading the art of sewing.
> She also has a free home catalog of supplies,tools, instructional videos, etc.


Tried to go to site you mentioned but comes up error, I desperately need some notions so was excited to find this link..Could you tell me if this is a correct link..Thanks Joyce


----------



## IslandTime (Apr 20, 2012)

I came to KP just now to check on something else, but this thread caught my eye - because I have to replace my 40+ year old sewing machine, and it just happens I'm going this morning to a sale at our local dealer to check out the new ones.

What brands are currently good for basic sewing?

And, I'm going through the same debate in my head - how will I find time to sew when I can't even find enough time for knitting; I already have so many interests I can't get to them; add 1 more? Am I crazy?

But - I've wasted hours and hours this spring/summer plodding around shopping malls trying to find clothes - just for everyday wear - comfortable, cool, up-to-date but appropriate for my age - ? The 3 tops I bought in desperation last year...I knew they didn't really look good on me - so I wasn't comfortable wearing them and this year gave up and donated them. How many times I've done that! 

I'm 72 years old and I have such a hard time finding clothes that I like AND that I feel are appropriate for my age. I don't want sleeveless or v-neck t-shirts, or the skin-tight ones that have scoops and look like undershirts except they show off the bra straps - and sometimes other parts of the bra. I don't think anybody my age should walk around in public sporting their bra straps. :shock: I'm short too, even if I do buy something, it almost always needs to be shortened.

So. That said, maybe I should learn to sew some simple tops, shorts, pants, skirts. 

My machine is ready for the graveyard - if I'm going to buy one, I might as well get a decent one. In my experience, the cheaper ones are likely to be frustrating - if I have to do this, I want to at least enjoy it :wink: 

Any suggestions?


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

Get a seam ripper. You will use it.
Sometimes, you make a mistake and have to take it out.

Here is a link in response to what would you recommend for a sewing machine.

This first link is to the topic on sewing machines.
The second link is for the foot peddle.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-225658-1.html

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-221357-1.html

Here is a link to a zippered pouch. I have made one and it is very easy.




Utube has some great sewing tutorials.

Dick


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

I agree about buying good scissors and don't get using them for other things. I do use a rotary cutter as well but you are better with scissors to start with. Not sure if anyone mentioned but keep a spare pack of mixed machine needles, you can reckon if you're going to break one it will be when the shops are closed. A good cutting board helps.


----------



## IslandTime (Apr 20, 2012)

DickWorrall said:


> Get a seam ripper. You will use it.
> Sometimes, you make a mistake and have to take it out.
> 
> Here is a link in response to what would you recommend for a sewing machine.
> ...


Thanks for the link to the sewing machine discussion, it was very helpful.


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

IslandTime said:


> I came to KP just now to check on something else, but this thread caught my eye - because I have to replace my 40+ year old sewing machine, and it just happens I'm going this morning to a sale at our local dealer to check out the new ones.
> 
> What brands are currently good for basic sewing?
> 
> ...


I would check out Pfaff and Bernina. I've had Pfaff machines for many years. If I won the lottery I would also have a Bernina. Both brands have many different models to fit any need and budget. Singer machines were 'the' machine many years ago but not so now, not for a long time. I personally had a lot of trouble with a Viking. BUT, are you sure your old machine is bad? My granddaughter (7 years old) was given her Daddy's grandma's machine which is her great-grandma's. My daughter put close to $300 into it and the guy who worked on it said it'll go another 40 years. It's a White machine from the mid 1960's. I was there when he brought the machine back and he just went on and on about what a great machine was. She now has a far, far better machine than my daughter could have bought for $300. Something to think about.


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

sewlee said:


> Sewing is a separate and complete universe of its own with tools, materials and techniques.
> Get familiar with a good sewing supply company for info and inspiration. I like http://www.nancysnotions.com. Nancy is an outstanding leader in spreading the art of sewing.
> She also has a free home catalog of supplies,tools, instructional videos, etc.


Just to let you know, not trying to be confrontational - Nancy's Notion's is very expensive and I was really short changed when I returned a defective item. That aside, most of the basic sewing notions you see in Nancy's you can find at JoAnn's and you can use coupons at JoAnn's. If you sign up for the mailer and the email newsletter you'll get several coupons to use each month.


----------



## kcduffer (Jan 29, 2013)

I have an Elna that I really like. I've had it for about 20 years and will hopefully have it for another 20. My previous machine was also an Elna that I replaced for one with machine embroidery. It was working well when I bought my new one. I've also heard good things about Pfaff and Janome. I would avoid the Singers as their quality has really gone downhill.


----------



## Debbystitchknit (Dec 7, 2011)

we were taught in home economics class in high school not to wet the thread, not the professional way, just use a very sharp pair of scissors and cut the thread at an angle and then thread it. And I agree pressing is just as important as good sewing if not more to make the garment finished and very professional, no way around it at all.


CALLI said:


> Christine 47 said the magic phrase. Sew and press, sew and press for a professional finish.
> My mother taught needlecraft in school and she constantly repeated, sew and press.
> Some body mentioned waxing the thread on order to thread the needle easily. Newer machines have an automatic threading system but something I read not too long ago which makes perfect sense is wetting the thread with saliva, never knew why this worked every time, apparently it is the proteins in the saliva that stiffen the thread. Who knew this? someone did some studies comparing different solutions!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

SouthernGirl said:


> I am so impressed with all the quick replies to my question. And I appreciate all of them. My only concern is how will I knit and sew both. I don't have enough time to do all the knitting I want to do. The other day I was at Joann's to purchase yarn and I got lost in the fabric department. It was such a wonderful experience looking at all the fabric.
> 
> Thanks again for all of this information.


Boy you will have to make twice as many trips now to feed both fun things! Good luck with your classes, good idea to start out becoming familiar with your machine.


----------



## IslandTime (Apr 20, 2012)

Casey47 said:


> I would check out Pfaff and Bernina. I've had Pfaff machines for many years. If I won the lottery I would also have a Bernina. Both brands have many different models to fit any need and budget. Singer machines were 'the' machine many years ago but not so now, not for a long time. I personally had a lot of trouble with a Viking. BUT, are you sure your old machine is bad? My granddaughter (7 years old) was given her Daddy's grandma's machine which is her great-grandma's. My daughter put close to $300 into it and the guy who worked on it said it'll go another 40 years. It's a White machine from the mid 1960's. I was there when he brought the machine back and he just went on and on about what a great machine was. She now has a far, far better machine than my daughter could have bought for $300. Something to think about.


I have no doubt you're absolutely right - the old machines were meant to last, and they were real "machines" - meant to work. Like all the old machines - and I'm old enough to remember when you used to buy a washer, or a stove - you expected you'd have it for 20 or 25 years. It was normal. Nowadays, you pay a small fortune for a new stove or fridge, and they proudly tell you "you can probably expect to get at least 5 years out of it!" :thumbdown:


----------



## IslandTime (Apr 20, 2012)

kcduffer said:


> I have an Elna that I really like. I've had it for about 20 years and will hopefully have it for another 20. My previous machine was also an Elna that I replaced for one with machine embroidery. It was working well when I bought my new one. I've also heard good things about Pfaff and Janome. I would avoid the Singers as their quality has really gone downhill.


Thanks - I've heard nothing but good things about Pfaff and Janome too - for one thing, they're both used in the high schools for the textiles classes here, and that's got to mean a lot, lol. I've settled on the Janome - fabulous warranty, and the shop that sells them locally is excellent - they give unlimited individual lessons on the machine you buy.


----------



## grandma68 (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi, One of the most important things you need for your machine is the correct needle. Here is a link to some info http://www.wawak.com/products/category.cfm/cid/698/Home-Machine-Needles/ You might also go to your mfg page and see what they say about needles.

In addition, this company sells stuff for sewing rather cheap....

Have fun! I've been sewing for 50 years...now it's for my grandkids...first day of school coming up!

Grandma68


----------



## GrandmaJudy (Feb 2, 2011)

Lots of shops will offer free classes with the purchase of your machine.....take advantage of those opportunities. I bought a Bernina many years ago and I spent hours at the shop and learned a lot. I am also a big fan of American Sewing Guild......the people there are all experience levels and are great resources for questions and hands on help. There are lots of free videos ane instruction on the internet.......read, read, read ane practice, practice, practice but most important of all.....ENJOY!!!!!!


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

ps if you wind up doing ALOT of sewing check every now and again for fibers compacted between the ridges of the feed dogs or the bobbin case.
Your machine will not stitch and you may think it is broken .It is not!
A friend of mine was going to take her machine in for service because it would stitch properly I checked the feed dogs ,yep fibres compacted down so much it was like a tiny piece of felt, and fluff in the bobbin case, removed them and voila!! worked like a charm and saved a bundle on service charges!


----------



## kcduffer (Jan 29, 2013)

grandmasheryl said:


> ps if you wind up doing ALOT of sewing check every now and again for fibers compacted between the ridges of the feed dogs or the bobbin case.
> Your machine will not stitch and you may think it is broken .It is not!
> A friend of mine was going to take her machine in for service because it would stitch properly I checked the feed dogs ,yep fibres compacted down so much it was like a tiny piece of felt, and fluff in the bobbin case, removed them and voila!! worked like a charm and saved a bundle on service charges!


Very good advice. In addition, listen to your machine. Learn how it sounds when all is ok. When mine sounds different, I need to look for too much lint inside and clean it out. New machines don't need a lot of maintenance, but they need to be kept clean.


----------



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

IslandTime said:


> Thanks - I've heard nothing but good things about Pfaff and Janome too - for one thing, they're both used in the high schools for the textiles classes here, and that's got to mean a lot, lol. I've settled on the Janome - fabulous warranty, and the shop that sells them locally is excellent - they give unlimited individual lessons on the machine you buy.


That is great. Another reason to purchase from a dealer. Much better support and knowledge than from a big box store. I have a Pfaff, mother and sisters both have Janome and we are all happy with our brands. Baby Lock also seems to be a good brand. I hope you enjoy your machine and get lots of fun from your sewing. I have been sewing since I was 6 and still love it.


----------



## IslandTime (Apr 20, 2012)

KittyMomma said:


> That is great. Another reason to purchase from a dealer. Much better support and knowledge than from a big box store. I have a Pfaff, mother and sisters both have Janome and we are all happy with our brands. Baby Lock also seems to be a good brand. I hope you enjoy your machine and get lots of fun from your sewing. I have been sewing since I was 6 and still love it.


That's good to hear, "KittyMomma"  I started young too - I got one of those beautiful little "featherweight" Singer machines for either my 16th or 18th birthday (in the 1950's). I still have it, in its case. When I get my new one, I should fix up a sewing area and get my husband to put a shelf above where my new one will sit, and put the featherweight on it. Wouldn't the contrast be sweet? I'd learned on my Mom's big Singer "Portable" - haha, would love to know what that thing weighed!! The one I'm going to get weighs 14 lbs. :-D


----------



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

IslandTime said:


> That's good to hear, "KittyMomma"  I started young too - I got one of those beautiful little "featherweight" Singer machines for either my 16th or 18th birthday (in the 1950's). I still have it, in its case. When I get my new one, I should fix up a sewing area and get my husband to put a shelf above where my new one will sit, and put the featherweight on it. Wouldn't the contrast be sweet? I'd learned on my Mom's big Singer "Portable" - haha, would love to know what that thing weighed!! The one I'm going to get weighs 14 lbs. :-D


Does that little Featherweight still work? Quilters love them! My sister has one that was reconditioned and the man who did it painted it red! You talk about a little beauty, that one is. 
I have an early 1940's Singer that is in a cabinet. It belonged to my great-aunt and is like the one I learned to sew on. It needs all the wiring replaced and when I can afford it, I will get it done and use it for quilting. Can't beat those older mechanical machines for good straight stitching.


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

I made my wedding dress on this machine in 1974, still have the dress and the sewing machine! It was a simple pattern, white satin empire with white eyelet panels, I used all straight stitches, came out great!


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

If the machine "jams " up ..it probabley came out of the ELBOW joint..so RE-THREAD..the thing at top that goes up and down...clean machine with a cheap paint brush 2" wide from paint store...use same bobbin thread as sewing thread on top.......use proper needle ---70 or 80.................


----------



## grandma68 (Dec 8, 2012)

Another good way to clean the feed dogs is by using canned air, the kind used to clean computer key boards..


----------



## IslandTime (Apr 20, 2012)

Loistec said:


> I made my wedding dress on this machine in 1974, still have the dress and the sewing machine! It was a simple pattern, white satin empire with white eyelet panels, I used all straight stitches, came out great!


Oh. my gosh, that is so beautiful! What a treasure, and in absolutely pristine condition. Unbelievable! I've seen lots of vintage sewing machines. But never one so gorgeous. And to sew your own wedding dress? You were certainly accomplished by that young age


----------



## IslandTime (Apr 20, 2012)

KittyMomma said:


> Does that little Featherweight still work? Quilters love them! My sister has one that was reconditioned and the man who did it painted it red! You talk about a little beauty, that one is.
> I have an early 1940's Singer that is in a cabinet. It belonged to my great-aunt and is like the one I learned to sew on. It needs all the wiring replaced and when I can afford it, I will get it done and use it for quilting. Can't beat those older mechanical machines for good straight stitching.


Omigosh, that's a surprise - I never would've thought quilters would want our old machines, lol, I thought they only wanted the new ones with all the features designed for quilters. Your sister's machine sounds adorable. Your Singer really is something to treasure - I'd love to see a photo! Absolutely, I would get the wiring done and put that beautiful ol' gal to work - she'll love it! Lucky if you know of somewhere you can get it done - ?

My featherweight - no idea if it'll still work. I haven't seen it in about 20 years. I boxed it up, case and all, when we made a long-distance move in 1993. I never unpacked it, then we moved here to the Island, another "distance move", in 2005. It's still there. I imagine the oils have solidified somewhat  and it's probably full of lint, but it was working perfectly when I packed it in '93. My husband likes my idea of putting up a shelf for it above my new one when I get that - so when I do, I'll take it in to the shop where I'm buying my Janome and get the tech there to service it. I'm not planning to get the new one till after Christmas, but now that I've got this idea I'm finding it harder to wait


----------



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

IslandTime said:


> Omigosh, that's a surprise - I never would've thought quilters would want our old machines, lol, I thought they only wanted the new ones with all the features designed for quilters. Your sister's machine sounds adorable. Your Singer really is something to treasure - I'd love to see a photo! Absolutely, I would get the wiring done and put that beautiful ol' gal to work - she'll love it! Lucky if you know of somewhere you can get it done - ?
> 
> My featherweight - no idea if it'll still work. I haven't seen it in about 20 years. I boxed it up, case and all, when we made a long-distance move in 1993. I never unpacked it, then we moved here to the Island, another "distance move", in 2005. It's still there. I imagine the oils have solidified somewhat  and it's probably full of lint, but it was working perfectly when I packed it in '93. My husband likes my idea of putting up a shelf for it above my new one when I get that - so when I do, I'll take it in to the shop where I'm buying my Janome and get the tech there to service it. I'm not planning to get the new one till after Christmas, but now that I've got this idea I'm finding it harder to wait


Quilters love the Featherweights to take to classes. If you look on EBay, etc you will see that reconditioned ones go for pretty good prices. I'll try to take a photo of my old one when we get home and post it. When she died, I was asked if I wanted it and I jumped at the chance. There is probably one of the sewing machine shops in Tucson that can rewire it for me. 
Get that baby out and give it a little love, she may just hum right away for you with just a good cleaning.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

Yes hide your scissors from kids and husband if they cut paper they spoil the scissors my good scissors always hiding here and there . I use iron for my sewing so my scissors always hide in that box.


----------



## Marie3641 (Mar 15, 2011)

I have an Embroidery sewing machine for sale. It is a "HUSQVARNA DESIGNER 1" embroidery /sewing machine. I have over 1000 designs, includes all my Machine hoops. small to extra large, books, and embroidery threads, the best you can buy.. I must have over 200 spools. Will add or send pictures to any interested party. Also bolts of embroidery backing, (tear away, melt away, etc.
Machine works wonderfully. I have merely lost my ability to sew, (RA) I am asking $1200.00 for all.. This is a bargain price as designs alone add up to that much money.. You can email me at : [email protected] thanks. Marie


----------

